# User-submitted news.



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2010)

User-submitted news is for news that you want to appear on the first page.  Thus it should be gaming/electronics-related.

*Non-gaming news goes in general off-topic.*  Politics, natural disasters, rednecks being douchebags... that's off-topic stuff, not front-page-on-a-gaming-site stuff.

Could the forum descriptions/rules be clarified for this?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 29, 2010)

When posting on USN there's an option to mark when you want it to be considered for front page. For unrelated news, don't tick it.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2010)

It still puts it in the same forum, and it's annoying to try to check the forum out for gaming news that might not be front-page worthy but still interesting and seeing a bunch of non-gaming news.

_Non-gaming news would get more appreciation and views in the off-topic forum as well_, since people don't exactly think "I'll check the forum for news that's supposed to go on the front page of a gaming website!" when they think of checking for a political discussion.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 29, 2010)

The idea of splitting USN into Gaming-relevant news and other news has been brought up before, and I remember that I was for the idea. I don't mind the news being there, personally, but if people don't want to see it at all and browse the forum by board rather than searching for new posts, then a separate sub-forum couldn't hurt.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 29, 2010)

I think I remember someone saying to just put non-gaming news in General Off Topic and gaming news in USN.

But generally people don't care, the description doesn't say anything about it being gaming-specific. And if you don't want to read non-gaming news then you just don't read the non-gaming news stuff.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 29, 2010)

I remember the last time this was suggested, it was during a period when we had a bit of a fad for posting political stuff and there was a slew of that sort of news being posted. Generally I don't mind non gaming and tech news being posted as long as its not something completely unsuitable. Currently we have only two non tech/gaming related news post on the first page of USN so I don't consider this a huge issue myself as this type of news isn't exactly prevalent.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 29, 2010)

Meh, that's not an issue for me. There isn't a rule stating USN must be gaming related. If you don't want to read other news, just don't read it.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd like the rules clarified so people are more likely to post it in the off-topic section where it'd get more views from more people.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 29, 2010)

But I wanted the new MySpace logo to be on the front page! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






/jackassery


----------



## iFish (Oct 29, 2010)

I was kinda sick of seeing news about wars.....It clogged my view when trying to find news.

I think this is a gaming and tech forum. It should stay to that. Unless it's in the off-topic section. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2010)

People are misreading (or not reading).

I'm fine with this stuff, however I think it's in the wrong forum.

I'm fine with non-gaming stuff, but it doesn't belong in the gaming sections.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 29, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> But I wanted the new MySpace logo to be on the front page!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's still nothing saying USN _has_ to be gaming related.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 29, 2010)

I think it would be better if more people ticked the 'Yes, I'd like my article to be published on the front page' for threads related to Gaming and leaving everything that shouldn't be on the front-page that is just general news or likewise in the User-Submitted News area...


----------



## Raiser (Oct 29, 2010)

When was USN ever specified to be a gaming-related-only news forum?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 30, 2010)

When did I post something twice on one page only to have it ignored?

Oh yeah, this thread.



			
				Rydian said:
			
		

> _Non-gaming news would get more appreciation and views in the off-topic forum as well_
> QUOTE(Rydian @ Oct 28 2010, 09:58 PM) I'd like the rules clarified so people are more likely to post it in the off-topic section where it'd get more views from more people.



Y'all are confusing this with the point of an earlier thread.  Don't.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmm, I really don't care either way. I would rather have all the news in one place. If User Submitted News isn't worthy of all news, then stop complaining until it's changed. Most of the people in the forum don't care, but to me one simple click to view ALL important news is great. There is also less movements to cause Carpal tunnel.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2010)

just don't read it if you don't like it


----------



## Rydian (Oct 31, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> just don't read it if you don't like it


Like you didn't read more than the first post here?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude it's not that hard to do i can skip through it in seconds and find what i'm looking for


----------



## Rydian (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm not saying I don't like those threads, I'm saying that's not the best place for them.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 29, 2010)

User-submitted news is for news that you want to appear on the first page.  Thus it should be gaming/electronics-related.

*Non-gaming news goes in general off-topic.*  Politics, natural disasters, rednecks being douchebags... that's off-topic stuff, not front-page-on-a-gaming-site stuff.

Could the forum descriptions/rules be clarified for this?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Non-gaming news would get more appreciation and views in the off-topic forum as well, since people don't exactly think "I'll check the forum for news that's supposed to go on the front page of a gaming website!" when they think of checking for a political discussion.



so what your saying is only game related news should go in the USN section and non gaming all be posted in the off topic section instead? i don't like that idea cos i'd have to scroll more


----------



## prowler (Oct 31, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not like the off topic section gets used much...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 31, 2010)

I really don't think Off-Topic would be the appropriate place for it.

Now if USN were split up into two different categories, that would be a better solution.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 31, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> I really don't think Off-Topic would be the appropriate place for it.
> 
> Now if USN were split up into two different categories, that would be a better solution.


I don't think there's nearly enough non-gaming news for it to warrant it's own section.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 31, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If there's not nearly enough non-gaming news to warrant it's own section, it doesn't warrant being put in off topic, either.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 31, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> If there's not nearly enough non-gaming news to warrant it's own section, it doesn't warrant being put in off topic, either.


You're confusing two criteria.

I'm saying there's not enough threads to warrant it's own section because of the small number of them.
Criteria: Amount of threads.

I'm saying they'd belong in off-topic to get more views and more serious discussion.
Criteria: Quality of discussion.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, I am just going to reiterate what I and others have already said once again. Seeing as there are so few off topic news threads being made in USN this barely qualifies as an issue. Would they get more views/replies in an off topic section such as GOTC? I don't think so personally, firstly USN gets far more traffic than GOTC and secondly we are working on the hypothesis that people would instantly disregard any off topic news that is posted in USN and not discuss it. Which from my experience just isn't the case. 

Take the recent Avatar thread in USN as an example, now people could argue it is more suited to the BMTM, but at the moment it is the second most replied to topic on the first page of USN. Second only to the "Woman Kills Baby Son For Interrupting Farmville" story, which is another news story that people could argue shouldn't be in USN as it has more to do with murder than technology. Now these two stories beat news concerning Nintendo, Sony, call of duty, Minecraft, Kinect and others. Why? Because its something different to discuss as news, because they are interesting and they obviously were not hurt by being in USN at all. So I would have to disagree that if these sort of stories were in other sections they would get more views and more serious discussion then they have received already.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for replying to what I was actually saying. XD

I guess a mod would know the traffic areas of the site more than I.


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 3, 2010)

Im sometimes kinda fine with the non-gaming news sometimes but I want some more gaming news! I agree with Rydian, the furry guy.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 3, 2010)

I think that tech+gaming stuff should go in USN and everything else in off-topic, I look in off topic regularly so that would work best for me


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm all for any news (sensible) to be posted in USN.  Its gives us gamers a chance to read opinions of other gamers.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree with Rydian, actually. Even if there aren't many topics that discuss non-gaming related stuff in the USN, they distract the general attention of the forum users away from topics that are far more interesting because they _don't_ appear on everyone's TV, as proven by p1ngpong's post. Sure, the non-gaming topics are definitely interesting (well, at least most of the times), but they can be discussed elsewhere. If the posters so desperately still want to discuss those things, let them go to GOTC. It's not _that_ hard to make a simple bookmark.

On a totally different note: I had a déjà-vu again while posting this post. Awkward.


----------

